
Italian Social Security site crashes shows other users' private data-in Italian - binarnosp
https://www.repubblica.it/economia/2020/04/01/news/inps_oggi_il_via_alle_domande_per_bonus_600_euro_e_voucher_babysitter-252840237/?ref=RHPPTP-BH-I252749928-C12-P1-S1.12-T1
======
jaclaz
Anecdata:

Logged in at 9:34.

Managed to go through a number, 5 or 6, pages, each requesting 1 or 2 pieces
of info only, or just simple "confirm" button(s), at the excruciating rate of
8-9 minutes for each page loading (all info would have fitted easily in a
single page/form).

Got my request accepted (seemingly) and printed (a supposedly valid) .pdf
receipt at 10:26.

Pure folly.

Number of the submission in the low 300,000.

Eligible people should be around 4 or 5 millions.

